# Macbook: Corsair Value Select Ram



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone have experience with Corsair's Value Select Ram ..... in a macbook / pro?

I'm thinking about purchasing 2 gigs for my core 2 macbook.

I can get them for $100 a stick tax in, sealed.

I read a lot of mixed reviews on the net, and really don't know what to believe.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You're risking it, it may or may not work. Corsair and Crucial have Mac certified RAM available for decent prices.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I had some Corsair ValueSelect RAM in my iMac Intel Core Duo 2.0. It did not get along very well with the computer. I experienced numerous Kernal panics that occured because of the RAM. I tested this by going back to the RAM Apple provided with the computer--no problems. I would not recommend the RAM as it does not seem to be tested in Macs. I assume it would be a similar experience in a Macbook, as it was in the iMac.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm interested in these RAM pieces, which are said to be 100% compatible from Canada Computers

Kingston 1024MB SO-DIMM DDR2-667MHz PC5300 Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%

Kingmax 1GB(1024MB) PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SO-DIMM Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

jonmon said:


> I'm interested in these RAM pieces, which are said to be 100% compatible from Canada Computers
> 
> Kingston 1024MB SO-DIMM DDR2-667MHz PC5300 Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%
> 
> Kingmax 1GB(1024MB) PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SO-DIMM Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%


lol Kingmax is $4 cheaper than Kingston :lmao: 

I think I'll pay the extra $5.

Thanks for the suggestions. But $100 is pretty tempting :greedy:


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

jonmon said:


> I'm interested in these RAM pieces, which are said to be 100% compatible from Canada Computers
> 
> Kingston 1024MB SO-DIMM DDR2-667MHz PC5300 Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%
> 
> Kingmax 1GB(1024MB) PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SO-DIMM Compatible with MacBook/MacBook Pro 100%


Currently using 1 stick of the Kingmax in a C2D Macbook -- Works fine.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The Kingston KVR667 RAM is their generic line and is not guaranteed by Kingston to be compatible with MacBook Pros -- it is the dealer who is offering the compatibilty information. 

That's OK if they have tested it in a MacBook Pro and will offer a refund with no restocking charge and a refund of shipping, if it doesn't work.

Not so OK if they have never tested it in a Mac. 

Oddly, they say it only has a one year warranty.


----------

